# So it looks like I/Periphery are going to sign with Ibanez! Need to spec the LACS7!!



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys,
so we are putting the finishing touches on the details of the Ibanez contract, but it looks like we will be signing with them!
They are gonna make me a custom (as well as give me a production model) so im asking for an RGA 7 and a production model RGD 2120z (so awesome!)
Im pretty set on the specs for the RGA, but would definitely be down to hear any ideas or suggestions you guys have!

My goal with this guitar is to solve one of the biggest problems i have which is having a guitar that can stay in perfect tune after the beating i give it live (which honestly necessitates a locking nut) so i dont need to adjust every song or two songs, without having to get a floating bridge so i can get the locking nut, and also have quick string changes for when strings break.
I figured the fixed edge bridge with a locking nut (or a bolted down edge bridge if they can't make a fixed edge 7 bridge easily) would be perfect for that, so i could have the fine tuners for small adjustments. The locking tuners would allow for quick string changes too which would be nice.
Im going to see if they can do a mahogany sandwich for the body, if not ill probably go all alder, since i have found alder to be a very djenty wood, i just worry that it may be a bit too bright with the thick maple cap.

Anyways here are the specs i have so far (kinda disorganized, sorry!):

RGA style Body with a sculpted lower horn (ala chris broderick)
Alder Body with Mahogany Layer, or maybe alder body with thin walnut veneer on the back!
Reverse Binding on the maple top.
Ziricote Fretboard (if they cant then a sealed flame maple fb perhaps)
Bolt on Birdseye maple neck (gunstock or tung oiled).
Ivoroid Binding on the Neck and Headstock
5A Quilt Maple Top in White to Blueburst (Thick tubular quilt, cant decide on satin or glossy yet with the triple step finish for that deep 3d look)
Matching Headstock overlay.
25.5 inch scale
Birdseye maple neck with bubinga/wenge reinforcement (if need be) 
Ultra HP compound radius neck profile (gonna see if they can swing 17-19mm or as close as possiboo!)
20 inch radius (if they can, if not as flat as possiboo)
24 Dunlop 6000 stainless steel frets
Cosmo Black Hardware
7 string Fixed Edge Bridge w/ locking nut (7 string version of the bridge on the MTM1BR)
schaller or sperzel locking tuners in cosmo black
single volume knob placed like on the pgm series
5 way megaswitch placed like on the RGA
dunlop locking straps
Side Dot Inlays with custom "Bulbwings" logo on the 12th fret.
Blaze Custom and Air Norton 7 string pickups


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2010)

Congtarz, bro.


----------



## mlp187 (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

Shit man...I'm going to be waiting on this every damn day until it happens! Congratulations on getting one of the best endorsements possible.


----------



## White Cluster (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats..make sure to reverse that headstock.


----------



## zeal0us (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats man, the specs sound fantastic.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 17, 2010)

FUCK. YES. This is going to be awesome! Very glad to see an interesting LACS order, some I see are just a bit too boring.

EDIT: does this mean some BMs are going up for sale? Are you going to be exclusive to Ibanez?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 17, 2010)

i was JUST talking to the wife about getting a zebrawood fretboard on my next neck to match my zebrawood rg


----------



## 7stranguitfidle (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats bro! the specs sounds slick, no suggestions from me since you are way more gear-knowledgable than i, but again congrat im sure you're more than pshyc'd! are any of your axe's going up FS once the deal is done?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow.. sick man, congrats! 

Why no Bareknuckle lol


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 17, 2010)

what kind of timeframe did they give you


----------



## right_to_rage (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats dude! I guess this answers my question about endorsements in the interview questions thread lol. im surprised about the pickups being dimarzio, but i know ibanez deals with them and emg for production guitars. Unique choice of color, its going to look cool on a quilted maple top!


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

hell no im never selling the blackmachines, in fact my b6 and carvin will likely become my backup guitars
they are phenomenal, but without locking nuts they just dont stay in tune as well as my rg2228 which does have a fixed edge and locking nut. the only problem i have with that guitar is those damn emg's feedback and arent remotely as tight as the bareknuckle or lundgren


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Maple fretboards are pretty gross, I like the rest of the spec's though.


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

Wookieslayer said:


> Wow.. sick man, congrats!
> 
> Why no Bareknuckle lol



no bareknuckles because they will give me dimarzio for free, and i have the blaze custom/air norton combo in my 7620 (in mauritius sadly) but it sounds great, recorded chocolate flobs with that!
if the blaze isnt tight enough, i might have to switch that out for a cold sweat or something hehe!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 17, 2010)

That's amazing, dude. Congrats! What made you decide to go with the Dimarzios? Can they not put BKPs or Lundgrens in?


----------



## missingastring (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice, man! You deserve it.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 17, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> That's amazing, dude. Congrats! What made you decide to go with the Dimarzios? Can they not put BKPs or Lundgrens in?





bulb said:


> no bareknuckles because they will give me dimarzio for free, and i have the blaze custom/air norton combo in my 7620 (in mauritius sadly) but it sounds great, recorded chocolate flobs with that!
> if the blaze isnt tight enough, i might have to switch that out for a cold sweat or something hehe!



He already explained, one post above yours. 



Congrats, Bulb! This is going to be sexy as fuck, knowing your choice in gear!!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 17, 2010)

This has been long overdue, If you think about it.


----------



## Empryrean (Feb 17, 2010)

This is brutal


----------



## technomancer (Feb 17, 2010)

Congratulations, that's awesome


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 17, 2010)

i honestly thought this was a troll thread bulb...

but then i was like... 

major congrats.


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks guys!!!
i think the parts im most worried about are the fretboard material, i dont know just how crazy they will go (though they claim they will do just about anything)
and also the bridge since it doesnt exist, i would rather they make a version of the mtm1 fixed bridge instead of them bolting down an edge, but either way i trust it should be fine!


----------



## ykcirj (Feb 17, 2010)

bulb said:


> thanks guys!!!
> i think the parts im most worried about are the fretboard material, i dont know just how crazy they will go (though they claim they will do just about anything)
> and also the bridge since it doesnt exist, i would rather they make a version of the mtm1 fixed bridge instead of them bolting down an edge, but either way i trust it should be fine!


 
I bet that color will look amazing too. Thats a great spec list. I wish they offered the new production rgd 7 string with a fixed bridge aswell. I would buy one instantly!


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 17, 2010)

For the fretboard if its maple make sure you get it sealed if you don't want it to get dirty after you play. I have a quilted maple fretboard and it has been sealed with tung oiled and it feels great and looks even better.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 17, 2010)

bulb said:


> thanks guys!!!
> i think the parts im most worried about are the fretboard material, i dont know just how crazy they will go (though they claim they will do just about anything)
> and also the bridge since it doesnt exist, i would rather they make a version of the mtm1 fixed bridge instead of them bolting down an edge, but either way i trust it should be fine!



I thought dino had a fixed Edge bridge on a few of his LAC's? I also don't get the alder/mahogany sandwich.

Congrats


----------



## teqnick (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats, can't wait to see pics when you get it all done!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 17, 2010)

HUGE CONGRATS !!!!!


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> For the fretboard if its maple make sure you get it sealed if you don't want it to get dirty after you play. I have a quilted maple fretboard and it has been sealed with tung oiled and it feels great and looks even better.



ah thanks so much for the tip! ill be sure to tell them!! im definitely getting the neck tung oiled!


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 17, 2010)

Reversed headstock = YES
normal headstock = NO


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> I thought dino had a fixed Edge bridge on a few of his LAC's? I also don't get the alder/mahogany sandwich.
> 
> Congrats



it might have been his 8, if he got it on his 7 then im in luck!!
alder/mahogany is just because im picky and cant choose, alder will be djentier and mahogany will be a little fuller, but the maple top is thick and will brighten the tone, and i worry that just alder might be a bit bright, then again my vigier is that combo, but the top is a lot thinner...i just figured the mahogany layer might allow for the best aspects of both woods...is this is a stupid idea?


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 17, 2010)

bulb said:


> thanks guys!!!
> i think the parts im most worried about are the fretboard material, i dont know just how crazy they will go (though they claim they will do just about anything)
> and also the bridge since it doesnt exist, i would rather they make a version of the mtm1 fixed bridge instead of them bolting down an edge, but either way i trust it should be fine!



A fixed-bridge edge would probably be best, but if they can't make one for you, you should be able to remedy it yourself no problem.

If you want a semi-permanent locking down solution, a tremel-no should do the trick...it will also give you the flexibility to unblock the trem, if the need ever arises. Otherwise you can have LACS block the trem cavity with a big fat slab of mahogany or something....the bridge won't go anywhere 

The alder/mahogany combo should sound good...doesn't Petrucci do something similar with his EBMM BFRs? Alder w/ Mahogany tone block and a maple top?


----------



## Pewtershmit (Feb 17, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Reversed headstock = YES
> normal headstock = NO



Its funny how like every LACS is a reverse headstock.


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

m3ta1head said:


> A fixed-bridge edge would probably be best, but if they can't make one for you, you should be able to remedy it yourself no problem.
> 
> If you want a semi-permanent locking down solution, a tremel-no should do the trick...it will also give you the flexibility to unblock the trem, if the need ever arises. Otherwise you can have LACS block the trem cavity with a big fat slab of mahogany or something....the bridge won't go anywhere



i have a tremol-no in 2 guitars currently, and indeed it is awesome, however i will NEVER use the trem, so i find it silly to have all that routing done for the springs and bridge when im never going to use it, id rather just have a guitar that was designed to be fixed rather than being forced to mod one which is why ill just have them bolt a an edge 7 bridge down if they cant easily make me a fixed edge 7

oh and im definitely getting a regular headstock, i feel like reverse ibanez headstocks look weird, but thats just me, sorry to disappoint!


----------



## MacTown09 (Feb 17, 2010)

bulb said:


> it might have been his 8, if he got it on his 7 then im in luck!!
> alder/mahogany is just because im picky and cant choose, alder will be djentier and mahogany will be a little fuller, but the maple top is thick and will brighten the tone, and i worry that just alder might be a bit bright, then again my vigier is that combo, but the top is a lot thinner...i just figured the mahogany layer might allow for the best aspects of both woods...is this is a stupid idea?



I think its a good idea but i would do an ash body with a mahogany layer instead. It would be djentier than alder but not QUITE as bright making it counter the top a little bit more. Haha i think that information is correct 

Also make sure and reverse that headstock! Why not get the lower horn sculpted like Broderick does as well?


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

ash is not NEARLY as djenty as alder is dude, its more bass heavy and bright so it sounds bigger for sure but definitely not a very djenty wood, i know this from having an ash carvin and an alder vigier and there is no contest on which one is djentier, keep in mind that meshuggah's guitars are always all alder too!

good call on the sculpted lower horn!! but nah im going to stick with a regular headstock, there is no advantage to a reversed one other than aesthetics, and i happen to prefer the look of the regular ibby headstock!


----------



## loktide (Feb 17, 2010)

congrats man 

so all you all getting custom LACS models or just you?


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

we each get one prod and one lacs to start! its very kind of them considering that we play a 6 and 7 every night on tour, this way we can be fully ibanez!


----------



## MacTown09 (Feb 17, 2010)

That really is a pretty good deal! And sorry about my wood ignorance haha. I wish i had a Vigier and a Carvin... But congrats nonetheless man! You guys REALLY deserve something like this.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hell yeah!!! Its good to see you and keith merrow getting a gear deal!!! Congrats!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats bulb! You guys definitely deserve it. In a couple of years you might have a signature model i could buy


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

i actually have a sig model out already:]
http://static.zooomr.com/images/5865329_204d573970_o.jpg


----------



## ShreddyESP (Feb 17, 2010)

I bought myself one of those. I couldn't djent the balls as good as you, so i had to sell it


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 17, 2010)

Dude that guitar is going to be amazing.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 17, 2010)

Pewtershmit said:


> Its funny how like every LACS is a reverse headstock.



You'd think they'd get a clue huh?
I think they are pretty dense in that sense

Bulb gratz on the new incoming toys


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bulb just to aid ur questioning from the LACS team  ... 100% fixed edge bridge 7 lo pro for one of Dino's old custom!! 





































Photo pulled from here ...7-String Guitars and Beyond : Ibanez Dino Cazares LACS Cazares 7 ... needs registration to view photos.


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

oh thank god!!! thats EXACTLY what i was looking for! thats great news, ill forward pics of that when ordering!
thanks so much man!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 17, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> He already explained, one post above yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Bulb! This is going to be sexy as fuck, knowing your choice in gear!!!!


My computer is bein all sorts of wacky cause I know for sure he hadn't answered that when I tried to post it.


----------



## powergroover (Feb 17, 2010)

i'm definitely lookin forward to see an epic NLACSGD thread


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 17, 2010)

Congratualtions man!! no wonder your so stoked!! Can't wait to see the pics of the custom when you get delivery


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't help but notice there wasn't a monkey grip on the list of specs in the OP


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 17, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> My computer is bein all sorts of wacky cause I know for sure he hadn't answered that when I tried to post it.



Alright, fair call. No biggie, I just wasn't sure if you had seen it or not, this is a fairly busy thread. Though, when is not when Bulb starts a thread?


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 17, 2010)

Dont go for an alder/mahogany sandwich. I wanted to do the same for my custom a while back abd every luthier I spoke to advised against it as creating conflicts in tonewoods will just not yield as good a tonal result as a full tonewood body would. A thick cap is ok but 50/50 is too much


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 17, 2010)

and.. album!?


----------



## Janiator (Feb 17, 2010)

The people at Ibanez are really smart, Periphery will probably grow a lot in the comming years, and if they don't then Ibby won't take any big hits. It's pretty much a win/win for them.
And congrats on the deal.


----------



## george galatis (Feb 17, 2010)

awesome deal


----------



## liamh (Feb 17, 2010)

This is great news 
I cant wait.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 17, 2010)

i would advise against the mahogany sandwich too. if you glue a bunch of wood together, it still resonates as one piece. go all alder, without a doubt. i had an all-alder baritone, and it was clarity city, my friend. if you´re worried about the maple cap making it too bright, then just get a thin maple cap. alder is much more resonant than maple, so i´d say get as much of the alder as possible, and just use the maple as a decoration rather than a tone-altering device. it won´t improve the alder at all.

i would say ash, myself, because it´s a very bright-yet-balanced kinda wood, and has a nice high end presence. you say you´ve compared one alder and one ash guitar, but that doesn´t really work. brightness/bassyness isn´t as much up to the wood as it is up to the construction of the guitars. i´m guessing the Vigier is more tightly built than the ash carvin.

but anyways, for straight-out djentyness, alder is great. it has a midsy resonance with not as much low end. ash is more balanced, and has more highs and deeper lows (that is, if the guitar is built perfectly to begin with).

about the bridge: they went as far as to cut apart two tremolos and meld them together to make the original fixed 8 string bridges for meshuggah 

fretboard wood is totally up to you, but i would rather go for a normal maple fretboard rather than a figured one, unless it´s birdseye maple. flamed maple fretboards and such has a tendency to look messy, because there´s too much going on. the inlay might get lost in there!

you could go for a bloodwood fretboard, to make a really interesting combination of colours with the body finish 

lastly, congratulations on getting an endorsement, that´s really awesome! you´ll be getting lots of neat toys! 

make sure you get first dibs on one of those meshuggah limited run 8 strings when they come out! 

p.s. are you getting a LACS 8 string at some point? shit would be so cash!

and btw, ask the LACS guys if they would be able to make a fanned fret guitar. just out of curiosity.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice! Looks like 2010 is endorsement year for quite a few of us!  Well deserved, man!


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah in my post I forgot to congratulate you guys, so yea: Grats!!!

Also, the pickup choice will influence wether the Alder wood goes very trebly or not as well. I think a dimarzio d sonic would sound djent-licious in it without becoming shrill or trebly...on paper that is  im sure they'll let you test the guitar with different pups in it anyway


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 17, 2010)

JaeSwift said:


> Ah in my post I forgot to congratulate you guys, so yea: Grats!!!
> 
> Also, the pickup choice will influence wether the Alder wood goes very trebly or not as well. I think a dimarzio d sonic would sound djent-licious in it without becoming shrill or trebly...on paper that is  im sure they'll let you test the guitar with different pups in it anyway



blaze custom has a rounder high end, so i´m pretty sure he´ll be okay


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice one. After some time using some other brands, which are nice no doubt, you have arrived at an endorsement with the best brand going.


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 17, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> blaze custom has a rounder high end, so i´m pretty sure he´ll be okay



woops, thought it was the normal
blaze


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 17, 2010)

That's fantastic news. Congrats!


----------



## Fred (Feb 17, 2010)

Great news, I am so fucking stoked to see pictures of this!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay!!! So is it official yet? When you told me that was like a month or so ago, did you get to meet with the rep and sign or is it still in the works? 

My pary (sic) are with joo!


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome news, congratulations! Well deserved.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 17, 2010)

Seems like a really creative looking guitar, awesome! Congrats, man, you guys really deserve it!


----------



## afflictive (Feb 17, 2010)

Fantastic - congrats! Looking forward to your album.


----------



## Snorelax (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats, can't wait to see it


----------



## Ckackley (Feb 17, 2010)

A seven string MTM style bridge and locking nut would be amazing. I swear they'd sell a million of 'em if they'd put them out there on a decent guitar. 

Congrats man !!


----------



## Fzau (Feb 17, 2010)

BADASS!! 
Awesome specs too man, you deserve it!


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats dude, sounds like the guitar is going to be sick!

No option for a 27" scale, or you just weren't interested in a baritone?



I guess you probably wouldn't need it if you are tuning to drop Ab.


----------



## generation_trip (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds like the guitar is going to be sick man


----------



## CentaurPorn (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome awesome news  Congrats!


----------



## Xanithon (Feb 17, 2010)

OH. MY. GOD.

Congratulations guys! Looking forward to the pics .


----------



## Beardyman (Feb 17, 2010)

bulb said:


> ash is not NEARLY as djenty as alder is dude, its more bass heavy and bright so it sounds bigger for sure but definitely not a very djenty wood, i know this from having an ash carvin and an alder vigier and there is no contest on which one is djentier, keep in mind that meshuggah's guitars are always all alder too!
> 
> good call on the sculpted lower horn!! but nah im going to stick with a regular headstock, there is no advantage to a reversed one other than aesthetics, and i happen to prefer the look of the regular ibby headstock!



I tend to agree about Ash not being an overly djenty wood. Its got a really tight, percussive low end, and a beautiful high end, but its not overly middy, and djent has a lot to do with the mids, especially upper mids. I always found alder to be completely upper mids, its gotta djent like a motherfucker.


----------



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank Christ about the 25.5" and fixed config, now instead of going 'shit, this would be perfect if,' I can go 'OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD' until it's here. :O


----------



## Jem7RB (Feb 17, 2010)

Grtz on the endorsement bro, lots of good news all over the board atm, keep up the awesome work 

 ever thought of a trans pink finish btw ?


----------



## TMM (Feb 17, 2010)

Congratulations! I was wondering when you were going to get some endorsement deals, and was kind of surprised it hadn't already happened. Definitely well-deserved.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm totally jealous, but you totally deserve it, so that's my problem.


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 17, 2010)

This is gonna be an awesome guitar man! 

You know the RGD's are 26.5 inch scales though right? I wasn't sure if you would want a different scale length between your main live 6 and 7 so I figured I would mention it. 

Congrats!


----------



## HamBungler (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd say get a Xiphos body shape so you could have an X-LACS 

But that sounds overall like a very sexy guitar on paper, keep us posted on its progress mang!


----------



## -K4G- (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats man! Totally well deserved!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats dude  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## courtney2018 (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats to you all! Lookss like you're going to be getting one killer axe!


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 17, 2010)

Shit, Misha, congrats!


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 17, 2010)

get a 7 string neon 540p II  made.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Feb 17, 2010)

And people are always talkin smack on the alder 
Congrats man!


----------



## jymellis (Feb 17, 2010)

have you ever tried the S body shape?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 17, 2010)

jymellis said:


> have you ever tried the S body shape?



just came back to ask the same thing 

seeing as you have those nice and skinny blackmachine beauties, you might like the S series... maybe you could ask them to do an RGA with S series thickness? or generally a thinner body?


----------



## Beardyman (Feb 17, 2010)

HamBungler said:


> I'd say get a Xiphos body shape so you could have an X-LACS
> 
> But that sounds overall like a very sexy guitar on paper, keep us posted on its progress mang!


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 17, 2010)

how about the Schaller Hannes fixed bridge?


----------



## jsousa (Feb 17, 2010)

'grats bro. def do a sealed maple board --


----------



## petrucci_dude (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats and FUCK YEAH!


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

wow! so many responses, ill try to address them all!

burial: the schaller hannes although being the best sounding and most ergonomic fixed bridge i have ever played does not come in a 7 string variant (they told me it would be a few years before it would be available) and doesnt have fine tuners (which i would need because of the locking nut)

jymellis: i have tried the S body shape and i think its cool, but im waaaay more into the RGA/RGD body styles, those two guitars are one of the big reason im going to sign with ibanez, i just love them!!

splinter: yeah i know, but they said that making it a 25.5 scale wont be a big deal for them and wont warrant "custom work", im not really a fan of extended scales because of the feel of bends and the tone on the higher strings (which is why i stuck with 25.5 for this guitar) but if the rgd ends up being 26.5 it wont be the end of the world either!

Also thats interesting about you guys saying not to go with the mahogany sandwich, i guess ill go with alder, maybe ill ask the LACS guys what they think given your concerns, i just feel like it would look awesome too haha, tis a shame, maybe ill do a thin veneer of walnut or something for the back

jaeswift: unfortunately the d-sonic happens to be one of my least liked pickups ever haha, i really dont like it at all, i think the blaze custom will fit this guitar great, and is more mid focused and rolled off on the top end, if its too bright i can get different dimarzios, or just get a bkp hehe!


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 17, 2010)

Mazal Tov! 



bulb said:


> The locking tuners would allow for quick string changes too which would be nice.
> Im going to see if they can do a mahogany sandwich for the body, if not ill probably go all alder, since i have found alder to be a very djenty wood, i just worry that it may be a bit too bright with the thick maple cap.



If you want quick, go with Sperzels. Their lower 12:1 gear ratio makes tuning up quicker than other locking tuners. Plus they're lighter and come in all sorts of custom colors.  (FWIW, I find 12:1 plenty precise. But you'll have fine tuners on the bridge anyway, so that's not even an issue.)

As for the maple cap, ask if they can give you a "bent top" on the RGA so it's not thick in the middle. Otherwise, I'd go with the classic RG contour and a 1/8" bent top--more comfy anyway.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 17, 2010)

Congratulations man! 

What are the other guys of Periphery going for their own customs?


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> Mazal Tov!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have sperzels and schallers (all locking) on my guitars and i have to say i prefer the schallers, but the sperzels are just fine also.

the rga is already an arched top by nature, is your bent top something else? im intrigued! whats the difference exactly?


----------



## durangokid (Feb 17, 2010)

hmm that's good to hear!
the specs sounds nice,also, the headstock will be in the same finish on the body?

also,when you're coming to brazil??

see ya
Lucas


----------



## kmanick (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats Misha! that's awesome news.
I'm a bit surprised that Carvin didn't approach you for an endorsement, since you already play them 
I think they seriously dropped the ball there.
I don't think I've erver seen a pic or vid of you playing 
an Ibanez 7 before


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

Carvin was my second choice only because Ibanez was offering the LACS, i wouldnt be able to get a fixed edge bridge on those, and also just look at the RGA...ugh so good, owns my face hard life.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 17, 2010)

bulb said:


> oh and im definitely getting a regular headstock, i feel like reverse ibanez headstocks look weird, but thats just me, sorry to disappoint!





bulb said:


> and i happen to prefer the look of the regular ibby headstock!



I great man has spoken 

Also, An MTM 7 is prett much the greatest thing i have ever seen/heard of. I must hunt one of those bridges down sometime.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 17, 2010)

Dude Bulb, if you're going Dimarzio, go with the D Sonic. that thing would suit your sound perfect. congrats, btw!


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 17, 2010)

Bent top means they bend a thin piece of maple over it. Much like a veneer, except you're getting some real tone out of it, and probably better depth in the finish. With arch tops though, they typically make the body flat, then slap a thick piece of maple on top, and contour the edges. Hope I'm explaining it well enough. If I am, then you can probably appreciate why it'd be much easier to do a bent top on an RG than on an RGA.


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah, i mean i cant be the only person in the world who thinks that a fixed bridge with fine tuners and a locking nut would be the ultimate way to keep a fixed bridge guitar in tune...right....???
...or maybe i am...all alone....lone..lone...


----------



## matttttYCE (Feb 17, 2010)

bulb said:


> yeah, i mean i cant be the only person in the world who thinks that a fixed bridge with fine tuners and a locking nut would be the ultimate way to keep a fixed bridge guitar in tune...right....???
> ...or maybe i am...all alone....lone..lone...



I think it totally would be! Sounds like a great idea


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2010)

[action=raises]hand[/action]


----------



## bulb (Feb 17, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> Bent top means they bend a thin piece of maple over it. Much like a veneer, except you're getting some real tone out of it, and probably better depth in the finish. With arch tops though, they typically make the body flat, then slap a thick piece of maple on top, and contour the edges. Hope I'm explaining it well enough. If I am, then you can probably appreciate why it'd be much easier to do a bent top on an RG than on an RGA.



i see what you are saying, but i think ill stick with an rga


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 17, 2010)

bulb said:


> yeah, i mean i cant be the only person in the world who thinks that a fixed bridge with fine tuners and a locking nut would be the ultimate way to keep a fixed bridge guitar in tune...right....???
> ...or maybe i am...all alone....lone..lone...


Believe me, you're not alone.

Have you thought about going for a guitar with walnut as the main tone wood? I feel walnut isn't used enough, and I don't understand why. Not only does it look completely awesome, but it sounds superb. I feel like it combines the best from maple and mahogany in one wood. It's very vibrant and cutting, but has this nice warm bite to it that maple doesn't have. It would be perfect for "djent", I believe. A great number of bass guitars is made of walnut for this exact reason... Nothing cuts like walnut.

I just got a Carvin with a walnut neckthrough (which means most of of the tone is from the walnut), and it cuts through the mix _extremely _well, and the resonance makes you feel the notes being played into your spine. Here it is: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...carvin-dc727-56-dont-even-think-about-it.html

It's food for thought, at least.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 17, 2010)

First of all congratulations, seems like a lot of people who genuinely deserve deals are getting them at the moment! Secondly I concur with the above post with regard to walnut.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 17, 2010)

With all honesty, if I got an endorsement deal I like, I'd be tremendously surprised Bulb and the rest of the guys in Periphery weren't also getting a sweet deal, considering their ever-growing (and deservingly so) exposure to the guitar public.


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats, Bulbasaur, that's awesome!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 17, 2010)

the LACS guys would hate me if i got an endorsement some day... i would be a total pest to deal with


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats! Awesome news for a well deserving artist!


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> the LACS guys would hate me if i got an endorsement some day... i would be a total pest to deal with



We have enough problems dealing with you here.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 17, 2010)

Rick said:


> We have enough problems dealing with you here.



my point exactly, hahaha!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 17, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> my point exactly, hahaha!



Norten, be a good boy now!


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 17, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> the LACS guys would hate me if i got an endorsement some day... i would be a total pest to deal with



You and me both  I'de just be calling them up to talk about guitar stuff in general haha


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 17, 2010)

The thought of a tung oiled walnut RGA is... exhilarating


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 17, 2010)

What are the other guys getting? Are they going ibanez too?


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2010)

A custom that fast? Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 17, 2010)

Precocious customization?


----------



## screamindaemon (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats. What's that? tier 2, or 1 for Ibanez endorsees?

eitherway, I'd love to see a 5A anything on top. the best i've seen so far is a 4A. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 17, 2010)

bulb said:


> splinter: yeah i know, but they said that making it a 25.5 scale wont be a big deal for them and wont warrant "custom work", im not really a fan of extended scales because of the feel of bends and the tone on the higher strings (which is why i stuck with 25.5 for this guitar) but if the rgd ends up being 26.5 it wont be the end of the world either!



 Good stuff. Hopefully they can hook you up with a 25.5. 

That is definitely my favorite color for the RGD's, wish they made a 7 with it!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 17, 2010)

the reason i´d be a total pest is because i´d be asking them things like "okay, so the locking nut and the bridge... any chance you could have them made out of stainless steel instead?"

and "check it out: RG shape, S series thickness! dear god, please!"


----------



## BigPhi84 (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats, mischa.


----------



## yacker (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't don't mean to be the least bit demeaning to the prior statements of anybody, but I'd honestly take most advice on tone wood with a grain of salt. Hearing things like "Don't use X wood with X top" or "don't sandwich this wood, with this wood" on a forum just isn't very helpful. 

While each type of wood used in guitar building typically has a certain generalization attached to it, the truth is that even the exact same species of wood can sound totally different based on where it was grown, the climate conditions there, the density, etc. 

Let me give an example that's Ibanez relevant. I read an article written by one of the original founders of the American Ibanez custom shop (back when it was on the east coast) who was involved in the design of Steve Vai's first Ibanez custom. When they started making prototypes for Steve they made each with a different body wood: mahogany, basswood, alder, etc. It turned out that Steve ended up liking American Basswood the best......but it had to be American Basswood, not Asian basswood, because the difference in climate between the two regions makes american basswood much less dense, and as a result more open sounding. At least that's the way the article described it.

What I'm getting at is that I would be asking the builders what woods they recommend for your sound based on their own personal experiences with the types of wood they use. The actual builders are much more likely to know the qualities of the wood sitting in their shop then somebody on a forum who has experience with alder or mahogany in an Asian Esp or agile guitar or something. 

This obviously isn't your first rodeo when it comes to ordering custom guitars, so maybe this all goes without saying, though.


----------



## Prsdiezel (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats on the Ibanez deal!

don't know if this has been posted before 13pages: 

The UV7BK neck contour would be the shit! 

I know they don't make them anymore but it smokes every Ibanez UV or Prestige 7 neck I've played.

Oh yeah did you ever get a VH4?

peace Brian


----------



## Samer (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats dude, you deserve it!


----------



## Joel (Feb 17, 2010)

You could get a flamed koa top like on your blackmachine


----------



## playstopause (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats Bulb! 



White Cluster said:


> Congrats..make sure to reverse that headstock.



This.


----------



## hairychris (Feb 17, 2010)

Full Ibby custom? Oooooooooooh! Congrats!


----------



## mrhankey87 (Feb 17, 2010)

btw, has the blackmachine swamp ash back + flamed koa top or has it another wood for the back? and what about the neck?


----------



## Jogeta (Feb 17, 2010)

really looking forward to seeing pics of your future LACS!

what the other lads are getting (including Tom)?


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats, dude. The only bit of info in the specs I was surprised to see was that you're going with Dunlop 6000 size frets. What guitar(s) did you play that made you want to go with those?

I love them... they definitely seem to make tapping easier. Perfect for somebody who prefers playing with a light fretting hand... I first tried them on that Rusty Cooley sig guitar... now I want them on everything. I've been wanting to have someone refret my RG2228 with them... that guitar already plays really well, but the huge frets would make it even better... just gotta find somebody to do it for me...

And the feedback problem with the EMG808s is pretty annoying... I like EMGs, but the 808s feedback more so than any of their other pickups for some reason. Have you heard anything from the After The Burial guys about the Blackouts? apparently they swapped the 808s out for Blackouts.


----------



## Haunted (Feb 17, 2010)

EMG's just feedback so much more man, it was a nightmare at rehersals and live shows, I had them feeding back between the notes! I had them in 3 different guitars and they all had the same problem


and BULB.....congratulations man!! and oh..make that damn album already!!


----------



## Gameboypdc (Feb 17, 2010)

Very awesome! You tell the guys at Ibanez to give us SS.org members more love!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 17, 2010)

Is your Bassist going to stick with the Dingwall (sp?) bass or he going Ibanez too?


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Feb 17, 2010)

Misha! This is awesome news! I can't wait to see what LACS pumps out for you. VERY well deserved and grats! I'm excited for you!


----------



## Enselmis (Feb 18, 2010)

Doooooooooope!

I think the bulbwings inlay is going to be extreme win... I can feel it.

I concur with the fixed bridge with fine tuners idea, somebody should do that already.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats Bulber, this is exciting news. As for my thoughts on woods...

Have you considered them having you a neck-thru? I find mape neck-thru + mahogany wings is very 'djenty' yet has just enough balls to keep it from sounding thin. Noticeably better than with alder wings in an otherwise identical guitar. Maple would be the dominant wood but with some warmth/complexity thrown in. As long as you have the right pickup in there you should be gold.

I personally think you will regret alder/maple/maple/maple top + ceramic pickups. I'd have something in there a little more ballsy; you won't lose the tightness or attack. I actually think a walnut body would be cool too. Whenever I compare the walnut Caparisons I get in my store to the mahogany ones, I always prefer it. It has the low-end punch of mahogany but tighter with more upper-mid snarl and bite. The best sounding Caparison ever is the Horus HGS w/ walnut body and maple board in my opinion. That's what I'd go with if they won't do a neck-thru.


----------



## Metalus (Feb 18, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> the LACS guys would hate me if i got an endorsement some day... i would be a total pest to deal with


 
Same here 



JoshuaLogan said:


> Congrats, dude. The only bit of info in the specs I was surprised to see was that you're going with Dunlop 6000 size frets. What guitar(s) did you play that made you want to go with those?
> 
> I love them... they definitely seem to make tapping easier. Perfect for somebody who prefers playing with a light fretting hand... I first tried them on that Rusty Cooley sig guitar... now I want them on everything. I've been wanting to have someone refret my RG2228 with them... that guitar already plays really well, but the huge frets would make it even better... just gotta find somebody to do it for me...
> 
> And the feedback problem with the EMG808s is pretty annoying... I like EMGs, but the 808s feedback more so than any of their other pickups for some reason. Have you heard anything from the After The Burial guys about the Blackouts? apparently they swapped the 808s out for Blackouts.


 
I wanna try those out too. I hear thats one of the main reasons to get the Rusty Cooley sig. 

Are Blackouts really that much quieter than EMG's?



MF_Kitten said:


> the reason i´d be a total pest is because i´d be asking them things like "okay, so the locking nut and the bridge... any chance you could have them made out of stainless steel instead?"
> 
> and "check it out: RG shape, S series thickness! dear god, please!"


 
RG shape + S Series thickness= OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## bulb (Feb 18, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Congrats Bulber, this is exciting news. As for my thoughts on woods...
> 
> Have you considered them having you a neck-thru? I find mape neck-thru + mahogany wings is very 'djenty' yet has just enough balls to keep it from sounding thin. Noticeably better than with alder wings in an otherwise identical guitar. Maple would be the dominant wood but with some warmth/complexity thrown in. As long as you have the right pickup in there you should be gold.
> 
> I personally think you will regret alder/maple/maple/maple top + ceramic pickups. I'd have something in there a little more ballsy; you won't lose the tightness or attack. I actually think a walnut body would be cool too. Whenever I compare the walnut Caparisons I get in my store to the mahogany ones, I always prefer it. It has the low-end punch of mahogany but tighter with more upper-mid snarl and bite. The best sounding Caparison ever is the Horus HGS w/ walnut body and maple board in my opinion. That's what I'd go with if they won't do a neck-thru.



Hey dude, im sold on Bolt On necks after talking to Doug about why they make more sense, so im definitely going to go bolt on. Its funny im getting all these suggestions that seem to contradict one another so its difficult to know whats best and ill probably just ask LACS what they think when i send in the order specs. However i dont have a walnut guitar nor have i tried one, so i just cant go with it for my custom, id like to stick with what i know since this will be my live guitar. Also my vigier is pretty much that combo of woods, and i LOVE the way that guitar sounds, sure its not quite as ballsy, but then again it doesnt NEED to be, my rig is pretty full sounding, but the character of the guitar comes through in a certain way that i really love!

yacker: i think with all the info going around atm that may indeed be the wisest way to approach of all this. Ill ask them whether they think mahogany or alder would be more appropriate for my style in this guitar.

mrhankey: the blackmachine is extremely high grade mahogany for the back, not ash, my b6 is all ash, havent seen anything quite like that mahogany before.

customisbetter: our bassist is also going to go ibanez, still unsure as to his specs etc, but he will get a custom bass too from what i understand! they dont do fanned frets unfortunately, but maybe in the future that would be a realistic option!


----------



## guitar4tw (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea. I really recommend you trying walnut some time, while perhaps not in your first custom (understandable). It's a really cool wood, and I think you would be surprised on how well it resonates and bites. 

Can't wait to hear what you went with!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 18, 2010)

'grats fella - and 20" radius FTMFW


----------



## Crucified (Feb 18, 2010)

specify if you want a volute and what style for sure. also, depending how often you use your neck pickup, you may think about using a sustainer in one of your guitars!

also, congrats dude!


----------



## Variant (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats bro!


----------



## Junnage (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats Bulb!

The specs on the LACS seem pretty awesome. The sandwich idea sounds pretty awesome. 

This sounds like it's going to be a djentmachine.


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 18, 2010)

congrats man-o! really deserved endorsement if you ask me 

Say, have you thought of going Petrucci-ish with it? as in, having a mahogany toneblock with chambered alder body, like in yours (i presume) and nolly's blackmachine and a maple top? that would own so many asses man, and it would retain the djentness while the balls wouldn't be shaved off with that wood combo imho


----------



## Cancer (Feb 18, 2010)

Excellent man, congrats, I'm really happyfor you.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 18, 2010)

Win!

Glad to see periphery getting that kind of recognition so soon.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 18, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> what kind of timeframe did they give you


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats, Meesh. What you really need is two Schaller 456 cut in half and welded, which they will probably put on your custom, but might be problematic for production.


----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Feb 18, 2010)

if there is enough demand, i'm sure schaller would do it..I'd love a guitar with a "457" lol and a locking nut


----------



## pylyo (Feb 18, 2010)

congrats man! 

I myself would take in consider RGD LACS. though RGA is pure win and (was) my favorite I just think RGD body design is pure sex. 
Anyway can't wait to see it.

What about the other guys in the band? What are their wishes from LACS?


----------



## screamindaemon (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree. the RGD bodies are too awesome to pass up. though that just may be the new fad in me talking.


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 18, 2010)

And as far as specs go, I would like to see more metal acts using PAF style pickups, but I'm not sure if that would suit Periphery's style. But I second whoever said mahogany black + Alder body


----------



## jsousa (Feb 18, 2010)

I personally think the new rgd is ibanez trying too hard. Rg really cant be beat imo.


----------



## bulb (Feb 18, 2010)

they said 10-12 weeks from when we place the order


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 18, 2010)

jsousa said:


> I personally think the new rgd is ibanez trying too hard. Rg really cant be beat imo.




I'm gonna wait til I try one before I agree/disagree with this. They've addressed a lot of issues I had with the RG's with this new design. I think it might beat the RG on several fronts, but until I try it, I'm only speculating.


----------



## jsousa (Feb 18, 2010)

6o66er said:


> I'm gonna wait til I try one before I agree/disagree with this. They've addressed a lot of issues I had with the RG's with this new design. I think it might beat the RG on several fronts, but until I try it, I'm only speculating.



im stating my opinion solely based on looks, not on any technicality


----------



## cheepy91 (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats brah!


----------



## lava (Feb 19, 2010)

That's awesome news Misha, glad to hear that Ibanez recognizes your talent. For the record, Misha told me this at the SF show so I knew before all you guys! Or at least most of you...

I personally think you shouldn't get the fretboard binding. You've got all that beautiful exotic wood and then you accent it with... plastic? If you must bind, ask for it to be done in a second exotic wood that color contrasts. I don't know if that's even possible, but you should ask for it anyway.


----------



## right_to_rage (Feb 19, 2010)

lol true ^, but I had a hunch given that they were standing in front of an Ibanez banner in their NAMM update video


----------



## Shawn (Feb 19, 2010)

That is awesome. Congrats!


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats Man!
I can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## bulb (Feb 19, 2010)

lava said:


> That's awesome news Misha, glad to hear that Ibanez recognizes your talent. For the record, Misha told me this at the SF show so I knew before all you guys! Or at least most of you...
> 
> I personally think you shouldn't get the fretboard binding. You've got all that beautiful exotic wood and then you accent it with... plastic? If you must bind, ask for it to be done in a second exotic wood that color contrasts. I don't know if that's even possible, but you should ask for it anyway.



plastic or no, ivoroid binding looks sick imo and thats what matters (i mean it looks phenomenal on my b2!), maybe ill see if they do ebony binding or something like that, i dunno gotta see just how crazy they will go for this
right now im thinking about ditching the mahogany body and going with a thin piece of cocobolo or something like that for the back of the guitar, just a nice thin veneer hehe...i gotta talk some details with these dudes!


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2010)

bulb said:


> they said 10-12 weeks from when we place the order


----------



## Bobmaldad (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats Misha, this gonna come out really nice!!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 19, 2010)

Misha, I'm simultaneously pumped for you and jealous - the jealousy has to do with your having great taste in spec'ing out your first custom - can't wait to see it. Let me know how that RGD plays as well.


----------



## bulb (Feb 19, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Misha, I'm simultaneously pumped for you and jealous - the jealousy has to do with your having great taste in spec'ing out your first custom - can't wait to see it. Let me know how that RGD plays as well.



haha im almost jealous of myself, in fact i am jealous of myself in an alternate dimension who has already received the guitar, stupid brown misha, always been brown and jewish even on purpose, take that!!!!

anyways i played both rgd's at namm, and i honestly think they are the reason im going with ibanez, they are fucking sick, definitely designed for the modern metal guitarist, the only things im going to change on mine are the bridge to be fixed and the scale length (maybe...) but seriously everything about it was perfect!


----------



## lava (Feb 19, 2010)

bulb said:


> maybe ill see if they do ebony binding or something like that, i dunno gotta see just how crazy they will go for this



Yes. Ebony binding = pure win.



> right now im thinking about ditching the mahogany body and going with a thin piece of cocobolo or something like that for the back of the guitar, just a nice thin veneer hehe...i gotta talk some details with these dudes!



Now that would be decadent. A cocobolo veneer on the back of the guitar for your eyes only. Why not go all out and have Ibanez cast the bridge in solid platinum?


----------



## blackseeds (Feb 19, 2010)

congrats man, you deserve it 
did you ask them for the endorsement or did the contact you?


----------



## vigil785 (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats man! Im so jealous!


----------



## zindrome (Feb 19, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
perhaps one day.. one day.. we'll see a bulbasaur sig model!!!
oh that day will be a great day indeed
Congrats again bulb!! and hope ur custom comes out awesome
i'm sure the NGD thread on it will blind us with its awesomeness


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 20, 2010)

FUCKIN AWESOME!!!! cant wait to see that beast!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 20, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> *Congrats, dude. The only bit of info in the specs I was surprised to see was that you're going with Dunlop 6000 size frets. What guitar(s) did you play that made you want to go with those?*
> 
> I love them... they definitely seem to make tapping easier. Perfect for somebody who prefers playing with a light fretting hand... I first tried them on that Rusty Cooley sig guitar... now I want them on everything. I've been wanting to have someone refret my RG2228 with them... that guitar already plays really well, but the huge frets would make it even better... just gotta find somebody to do it for me...
> 
> And the feedback problem with the EMG808s is pretty annoying... I like EMGs, but the 808s feedback more so than any of their other pickups for some reason. *Have you heard anything from the After The Burial guys about the Blackouts? apparently they swapped the 808s out for Blackouts.*





Sir?

Oh, and ironically enough, I just recently learned that Dino himself apparently doesn't like the Blackout 8s and uses the EMG 808s for his 8 strings... haha


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 20, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Sir?
> 
> Oh, and ironically enough, I just recently learned that Dino himself apparently doesn't like the Blackout 8s and uses the EMG 808s for his 8 strings... haha



where did you hear that? the guy helped design the blackouts, and there are plenty of vids and pics of him playing 8 strings with blackouts.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Feb 20, 2010)

*gasp* Riduckulous! And thoroughly well deserved!! Congrats babz!x


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 20, 2010)

chimp_spanner said:


> *gasp* Riduckulous! And thoroughly well deserved!! Congrats babz!x


 
I know one day we'll get a similar thread from you dude


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 20, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> where did you hear that? the guy helped design the blackouts, and there are plenty of vids and pics of him playing 8 strings with blackouts.



A few people on here that know him personally said that he said the 8 string version of the Blackouts were too harsh sounding and not working for the sound he wanted, so he is sticking with the emg 808s for his 8 strings. He also said he's using the 808s in a recent interview he did. He's using the Blackouts for his 7 string stuff though.


----------



## Malacoda (Feb 20, 2010)

Just 25.5?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats man!


----------



## alvaro (Feb 21, 2010)

Really does exist Stainless Steel Dunlop 6000 fretwire? 

the most wide SS fretwire i can find is 6100 (.112" x .055")



BTW: congratulations Bulb, i always enjoyed a lot your music!


----------



## Default_M (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think Dunlop make a 6000 SS fretwire, but I've bought some with the same dimensions as Dunlop 6000 from Jescar.

It's not been fitted to my guitar yet as I'm still waiting on a few more pieces of hardware for it, but I asked for 6000 sized and I was told it was ok and they sent it so I assume it actually is that size.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 21, 2010)

Holy shit bulb, that is awesome. I can't wait to see that production model!!!


----------



## jackson1014 (Feb 21, 2010)

sweet man glad to hear yall are moving up


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 21, 2010)

alvaro said:


> Really does exist Stainless Steel Dunlop 6000 fretwire?
> 
> the most wide SS fretwire i can find is 6100 (.112" x .055")
> 
> ...



I don't think there they do exist. I've never seen them. I don't think they make the 6000 size in stainless steel.


----------



## Jogeta (Feb 22, 2010)

what about combining the RGA with this?


----------



## slapnutz (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow great stuff Misha! This is just awesome news.

Also agree keeping the Ibby Headstock non-reversed and getting neck binding for asthetics IMO. Cosmo black ftw.

Lastly, has Ibanez ever offered a custom deal like this to another artist before their first full lenght album release? Great stuff!


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 22, 2010)

Dude I totally forgot to say CONGRATS and I've read this thread 2 times now. I'm a dick.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 22, 2010)

Holy shit dude, you guys (periphery) are coming to oshawa?

SWEET, can't wait to chat you up about gear and your tunes man \m/

bring the effin blackmachine, i wants to touch it, giggidy


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't stop masturbating just thinking of this guitar.


----------



## screamindaemon (Feb 22, 2010)

Jogeta said:


> what about combining the RGA with this?



I love me some tree of life inlays.
I would get that in all of my customs if I ever had the option.


----------



## bulb (Feb 22, 2010)

So a few updates here for you guys.
I have decided to just go with Alder body and quilt maple top. ibanez say it should sound great and it wont be too bright.
im going to see if they can do a cocobolo veneer for the back of the guitar which would be nice, and see if they will do a ziricote or cocobolo fretboard, if they wont then ill just go with a flame maple board.

as far as the bridge goes, im going to be forced to get a regular trem and have them block it, they said they built two bridges for dino and those are the only two out there so ill be forced to get either an edge pro or edge zero, im leaning towards the pro but im open to suggestions, what do you guys think would be better given that im just trying to block it anyway?


----------



## Default_M (Feb 22, 2010)

If you're just going to block it then personally I'd prefer whichever one has the lowest profile so that you know it's not going to be getting in the way.


----------



## bulb (Feb 22, 2010)

Default_M said:


> I don't think Dunlop make a 6000 SS fretwire, but I've bought some with the same dimensions as Dunlop 6000 from Jescar.
> 
> It's not been fitted to my guitar yet as I'm still waiting on a few more pieces of hardware for it, but I asked for 6000 sized and I was told it was ok and they sent it so I assume it actually is that size.



Honestly i like big frets so much, ill just get regular 6000 frets if necessary.


----------



## Default_M (Feb 22, 2010)

bulb said:


> Honestly i like big frets so much, ill just get regular 6000 frets if necessary.



I'm the same. I got a refret with regular Dunlop 6000 fretwire on one of my guitars and I loved it, but I don't like the thought that it's eventually going to wear down and I'll have to pay another £150, so I spent a while looking for a SS alternative and found this.

JESCAR: New Dimensions in Fret Wire

I didn't actually order from that site, I got it from a luthier who buys in bulk, but I asked him for 6000 sized and he sent me it without any comment, so I assume that even if it isn't the exact same dimension as Dunlop's then it's still going to be pretty huge (I couldn't tell from just looking at it on the reel though).

I'm not sure if Ibanez have some kind of deal that prevents them ordering from companies other than Dunlop, but the site is there and you could always email them to ask about 6000 sized.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2010)

why you putting 6000 fret you need way of instain more wire


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 22, 2010)

gotta give you major props on the white to blueburst thing. Thats the kinda finishes im loving right now, hoping to get one or two Amber to bluebursts, one on a carvin (option 50 will allow it)


----------



## noob_pwn (Feb 22, 2010)

From experience, the Edge Pro will be a much better trem once blocked, it has more mass, is built more solidly, has a bigger sustain block, you don't need to cut off your ball ends and its lower profile than the edge zero. I've blocked both types for the other guitarist in my band and its a hands down winner. By the way, Massive props + congrats to you bro!

oh yeah btw dude i would take that new 7 string JC over the RGD in question any day, it will knock your socks off. They might not do it because its supposed to be japan only though.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (Feb 22, 2010)

CONGRATS

*Sits and waits for you guys to come to Vancouver*


----------



## Alex-D33 (Feb 22, 2010)

What can I say that hasn't been said in this thread....

With all the excitement you must be hungry 

Congrats


----------



## alvaro (Feb 23, 2010)

imho i also wuld go with the edge pro, Bulb.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 23, 2010)

alvaro said:


> imho i also wuld go with the edge pro, Bulb.



guise, he´s going for the fixed bridge version of the edge III, not the tremolo version. the lo pro or edge pro or whatever is a tremolo. so unless you mean having them mod one to make it a fixed one, like the meshuggah original customs or something, then i don´t think it´ll be the same.


----------



## lobee (Feb 23, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> guise, he´s going for the fixed bridge version of the edge III, not the tremolo version. the lo pro or edge pro or whatever is a tremolo. so unless you mean having them mod one to make it a fixed one, like the meshuggah original customs or something, then i don´t think it´ll be the same.





bulb said:


> as far as the bridge goes, im going to be forced to get a regular trem and have them block it, they said they built two bridges for dino and those are the only two out there so ill be forced to get either an edge pro or edge zero, im leaning towards the pro but im open to suggestions, what do you guys think would be better given that im just trying to block it anyway?









Also, I wonder if it would be possible for them to just route out a channel for the sustain block to drop into on the front of the guitar(along with the normal routing of the bridge on the face of the guitar). If done right that would automatically block the trem and you wouldn't have to route out the trem claw/spring cavity. Does that make sense to anyone else?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 23, 2010)

lobee said:


> Also, I wonder if it would be possible for them to just route out a channel for the sustain block to drop into on the front of the guitar(along with the normal routing of the bridge on the face of the guitar). If done right that would automatically block the trem and you wouldn't have to route out the trem claw/spring cavity. Does that make sense to anyone else?



i missed that part. whoopsie!

also, i´ve had the same idea for a long time, and have mentioned it before in discussions about bridges. i think it would be a fantastic idea. lots of steel, and lots of contact surface! 

it shouldn´t be too hard to do. the only "issue" would be making the route vertical so it doesn´t tilt backwards or forwards. should be simple though


----------



## bulb (Feb 23, 2010)

So a further update, it seems the only exotic wood they have/would use on a fretboard is pau ferro so now i dont know whether to get a flame maple fretboard or a pau ferro one.
also im going to go with pau ferro for the thin veneer for the back of the guitar if they will do it!




lobee said:


> Also, I wonder if it would be possible for them to just route out a channel for the sustain block to drop into on the front of the guitar(along with the normal routing of the bridge on the face of the guitar). If done right that would automatically block the trem and you wouldn't have to route out the trem claw/spring cavity. Does that make sense to anyone else?



thats genius! ill ask them and see if they would do that!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 23, 2010)

Hmm, would they be able to do a ziricote board if you acquired the wood yourself?


----------



## bulb (Feb 23, 2010)

im sure they would, but im not trying to spend any money on this atm haha


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 23, 2010)

Someone on this forum had an rg body made and just had the maker only route screw holes for the trem so instead of it mounting onto a sustain block the mounting screws went directly into the body from the base plate. 


Hmmm, I'm quite partial to the looks of birds eye maple fretboards over flamed if they do that or if you like birds eye. Suhrs description of pau ferro and maple is making either a hard choice though. Both sound good.


----------



## yacker (Feb 23, 2010)

Sounds pretty generic as far as fingerboard options. I mean, I understand not wanting to spend money cause it's an endorsement and all, but if ziricote is what you want it would probably be like $15 shipped. Fingerboards are cheap. I don't think ziricote is in stock at LMI but a quick google search brought up this site:

RC Tonewoods & Sons - Fingerboards

10.99 for ziricote


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 23, 2010)

Many years ago I told a friend of mine that teh bulb was going to be huuuge, and he was all like "yeah right, it's just another meshuggah rip-offer, he'll soon be forgotten"
I just loved to tell him you guys got signed, and now I'll tell him you got endorsed, and hopefully soon when you have released the album and become really huge I can tell him "I TOLD YOU! HAHA! IN YOUR FACE!" Can't wait for that. Would be priceless.
What can I say, I'm a simple man.

Anyway, congratz!


----------



## bulb (Feb 23, 2010)

yacker said:


> Sounds pretty generic as far as fingerboard options. I mean, I understand not wanting to spend money cause it's an endorsement and all, but if ziricote is what you want it would probably be like $15 shipped. Fingerboards are cheap. I don't think ziricote is in stock at LMI but a quick google search brought up this site:
> 
> RC Tonewoods & Sons - Fingerboards
> 
> 10.99 for ziricote


Honestly dude, in the end i think im going to go for a flame maple fretboard and a birdseye neck as i think it would look best with the body finish, and ill just have a pau ferro veneer on the back of the alder body!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 23, 2010)

bulb said:


> Honestly dude, in the end i think im going to go for a flame maple fretboard and a birdseye neck as i think it would look best with the body finish, and ill just have a pau ferro veneer on the back of the alder body!


 
Exactly what i was thinking, blue burst and maple are sexy as Shakira's accent. i didnt read through the entire thread, but is this a production model or a one-off for you? cuz i want it


----------



## yacker (Feb 23, 2010)

bulb said:


> Honestly dude, in the end i think im going to go for a flame maple fretboard and a birdseye neck as i think it would look best with the body finish, and ill just have a pau ferro veneer on the back of the alder body!



I personally prefer maple as well.  I just figured sometimes it's better to throw down a little cash if it makes the difference between something being what you _really_ want or something being what you _kinda_ want, especially when that item will be around for a while. So I wasn't sure if you were aware how relatively cheap ziricote boards are.

I am a bit curious though, have you talked to them about a flamed maple board? I've been told by other builders that flame maple is inherently soft and not typically suitable for a fingerboard. I imagine there are different species of the wood that exhibit flame though possibly, so maybe different ones are harder then others.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 23, 2010)

The maple fb ruins it IMHO.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 23, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> The maple fb ruins it IMHO.



Fortunately it's not your guitar


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear no fixed edge 7 ... Hey Bulb have you tried the RGA7 with the Gibraltar Standard-7 bridge? Would you be using an Ibanez 7 substitute guitar in the upcoming gigs before you get ur LACS? 



bulb said:


> So a few updates here for you guys.
> I have decided to just go with Alder body and quilt maple top. ibanez say it should sound great and it wont be too bright.
> im going to see if they can do a cocobolo veneer for the back of the guitar which would be nice, and see if they will do a ziricote or cocobolo fretboard, if they wont then ill just go with a flame maple board.
> 
> as far as the bridge goes, im going to be forced to get a regular trem and have them block it, they said they built two bridges for dino and those are the only two out there so ill be forced to get either an edge pro or edge zero, im leaning towards the pro but im open to suggestions, what do you guys think would be better given that im just trying to block it anyway?


----------



## bulb (Feb 23, 2010)

yacker said:


> I personally prefer maple as well.  I just figured sometimes it's better to throw down a little cash if it makes the difference between something being what you _really_ want or something being what you _kinda_ want, especially when that item will be around for a while. So I wasn't sure if you were aware how relatively cheap ziricote boards are.
> 
> I am a bit curious though, have you talked to them about a flamed maple board? I've been told by other builders that flame maple is inherently soft and not typically suitable for a fingerboard. I imagine there are different species of the wood that exhibit flame though possibly, so maybe different ones are harder then others.



I havent talked to them about it yet, probably going to send in the specs tonite, but i used to have an old japanese made 550 that had a flamed neck and board, so perhaps they can work something out, between flame and birdseye i dont really care what combo they do for either, but ideally birdseye neck and flame board would be nice!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 23, 2010)

The Edge Pro is a pain to restrin for me. i think the Zero has the thumbscrews further back and would be much easier to get an allen wrench in there to the string lock screws.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 23, 2010)

bulb said:


> it might have been his 8, if he got it on his 7 then im in luck!!
> alder/mahogany is just because im picky and cant choose, alder will be djentier and mahogany will be a little fuller, but the maple top is thick and will brighten the tone, and i worry that just alder might be a bit bright, then again my vigier is that combo, but the top is a lot thinner...i just figured the mahogany layer might allow for the best aspects of both woods...is this is a stupid idea?



Misha, my experience with an all Alder body is that it is actually not as bright as you might think. More round if anything but still spanky and with quick attack. Much fuller in the midrange than in the bottom end. Mind you my Fender is 27 inch scale. I think you'd be safe with all alder if you get the right pickup combo, the mahogany may darken/loosen it up too much depending on the size of the sandwich. Not entirely sure though but I do know all Alder bodies sound killer if the wood is chosen well.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 23, 2010)

here is what i mean . this is the low B with my allen wrench hitting the top of the thumbscrew. VERY annoying.







If im blatently failing at something, some one please tell me. 

EDIT

lol at reflection of girl standing in front of souped up 911 Turbo.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> here is what i mean . this is the low B with my allen wrench hitting the top of the thumbscrew. VERY annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's lame...the RG1527 has been my dream 7 for awhile now, glad they have edge zero's now . I'd say sink the screw until you get clearance, then bring it back up to level...


----------



## bulb (Feb 23, 2010)

that sucks! i just feel like an edge zero might be a bit overkill for a fixed bridge
and the added benefit of not having to cut off the ball end of the string on an edge pro is nice!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 23, 2010)

You don't really have to cut the ball ends off on floyds. I just string the string through the tuner pull it snug so the ball end rests on the machine head and then snip the excess and lock it in the floyd.

Its basically like having reverse locking tuners that are on the bridge instead of the headstock. You just have to make sure not to snip too much off. 

I would just prefer the edge pro for feel, it really gets the fine tuners out of the way for playing. Oh and It'll be easier to block an edge pro too.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 23, 2010)

Just catching this, wanted to say congrats, Misha! Now get your band's ass down to the southeast so I can see you do your thing!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 23, 2010)

bulb said:


> that sucks! i just feel like an edge zero might be a bit overkill for a fixed bridge
> and the added benefit of not having to cut off the ball end of the string on an edge pro is nice!



ABout that....

the string ball usually pops out of that channel it sets in and makes it a TOTAL BITCH to get out. I cut off the ball ends as its easier in the long run, just sayin. 

im not a fan i you haven't noticed.


----------



## bulb (Feb 24, 2010)

ah that blows, well maybe i should get the edge zero then?


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 24, 2010)

bulb said:


> Honestly i like big frets so much, ill just get regular 6000 frets if necessary.



allparts makes 6000 equivalent stainless frets. its like 18 bucks retail for enough for 1 guitar


----------



## lava (Feb 24, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Someone on this forum had an rg body made and just had the maker only route screw holes for the trem so instead of it mounting onto a sustain block the mounting screws went directly into the body from the base plate.



That's what I was thinking. Why even have the sustain block at all, just mount the bridge sans block right to the body. Then again I haven't ever looked under the saddles of my Floyd to see if there are holes under there for this purpose. But you could just add countersunk holes on the side flanges.


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 24, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ABout that....
> 
> the string ball usually pops out of that channel it sets in and makes it a TOTAL BITCH to get out. I cut off the ball ends as its easier in the long run, just sayin.
> 
> im not a fan i you haven't noticed.



That has never happened on my Jem... I have 10 gauge light top heavy bottoms in it. 

Regardless of whether or not the ball is in there the string should still be snug enough in the saddle after you tighten it down that it is not going anywhere  When I take the strings out I loosen the saddle lock thingy back enough that I know the ball end will fit up through and pull it out. 

Sorry I do not quite understand what you mean


----------



## Xaios (Feb 24, 2010)

For what it's worth, I also have an RG1527 and I've NEVER had a problem with my allen wrench hitting the thumbscrews, although I still have an official Ibanez-sanctioned allen wrench, so it may be shorter than one you pick up in stores.

I have experienced the issue with trying to get the ball end out of the edge pro after the string breaks though, that can definitely be a pain, but not enough to put me off it though.


----------



## bulb (Feb 24, 2010)

in the end i decided to go with the edge zero bridge!



bulb said:


> in the end i decided to go with the edge zero bridge!



scratch that, they told me an edge pro would be easier and more appropriate to block haha!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 24, 2010)

bulb said:


> in the end i decided to go with the edge zero bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> scratch that, they told me an edge pro would be easier and more appropriate to block haha!



did you ask them to convert it into a fixed bridge like the meshuggah ones, or maybe route a hole for the sustain block so they could slop it right in? or are you just going to put wooden blocks or a tremol-no in it? seems like a waste of space and springs in my mind, but of course it works, so...


----------



## Neil (Feb 24, 2010)

I havent had the two bridges side by side to compare, but from what I remember the Edge Pro felt like it locked the strings a lot better than the Zero on my S7, I didnt like that locking mechanism at all, felt cheap.

Also why bother with the Zero if you are getting rid of the adjustment lol, I know your not paying but still


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 24, 2010)

Neil said:


> I havent had the two bridges side by side to compare, but from what I remember the Edge Pro felt like it locked the strings a lot better than the Zero on my S7, I didnt like that locking mechanism at all, felt cheap.
> 
> Also why bother with the Zero if you are getting rid of the adjustment lol, I know your not paying but still



read the post again dude, he´s getting an edge pro.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 24, 2010)

blah i was looking forward to seeing Periphery live, gotta miss it, damn you court in another province (shakes fist, but bad guys must go down)


----------



## Neil (Feb 24, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> read the post again dude, he´s getting an edge pro.


I know, I was merely offering an opinion.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 24, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> That has never happened on my Jem... I have 10 gauge light top heavy bottoms in it.
> 
> Regardless of whether or not the ball is in there the string should still be snug enough in the saddle after you tighten it down that it is not going anywhere  When I take the strings out I loosen the saddle lock thingy back enough that I know the ball end will fit up through and pull it out.
> 
> Sorry I do not quite understand what you mean



the String sets in the saddle fine and the lock holds great. the problem is when you actually insert the ball end of the string down there. every time i did (i had the bridge totally out of the guitar when i did this so i could see first hand) the ball end would pop out of the red plastic channel it is supposed to rest in. you can leave it like that and lock it down, everything will work great, until you try to remove the string. i is a bitch to get it out of the saddle when its sticking through the side of that plastic channel. 

Here is a picture of my old Edge Pro... i photoshopped what the string usually looks like in green and red.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 24, 2010)

I found with those string channels that practice made perfect. I had difficulty with it at first, but you have just have to develop a steady hand and a bit of a technique and it becomes easy.


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 25, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> the String sets in the saddle fine and the lock holds great. the problem is when you actually insert the ball end of the string down there. every time i did (i had the bridge totally out of the guitar when i did this so i could see first hand) the ball end would pop out of the red plastic channel it is supposed to rest in. you can leave it like that and lock it down, everything will work great, until you try to remove the string. i is a bitch to get it out of the saddle when its sticking through the side of that plastic channel.
> 
> Here is a picture of my old Edge Pro... i photoshopped what the string usually looks like in green and red.



Weird  I have never had that problem. I just push the strings in and look through the lion's claw route on the jem to make sure it is in the channel.


----------



## RedXIII (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know if you already ordered the custom yet Bulb, but does it seems like the Dimarzio Evolution 7 might be a better choice than the Blaze Custom for the bridge? From what I understand the Blaze Custom is supposed to be fatter/rounder sounding. The Evolution is supposed to be very tight and brighter.

From Dimarzio: "The output of the Evolution® 7 is concentrated towards the upper mids and treble, so theres a lot of cutting power, and the low end stays hot and clear."

It seems like this might be closer to the Painkillers you are using in your other guitars - as I understand those are brighter and have lots of high mids with not a ton of muddy lows? The Evolution in an alder/maple guitar seems like it would be super djenty... or maybe just overkill.

By the way, Bulb you guys killed it at the South Bend show with AAL. Too bad the sound guy was a douche and didn't even mic the guitars, but your tone still sounded amazing and cut through good anyways!


----------



## furrevig (Mar 2, 2010)

pau ferro would be sick.
ive seen some awsome suhr guitars with that.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 2, 2010)

i would suggest the evo 7 too, but seeing as bulb has tried the blaze custom and knows he loves it, i wouldn´t meddle in it. the stuff he´s recorded with it sounds fucking cash!


----------



## dantel666 (Mar 12, 2010)

This so made my day

you guys are so deserving of this endorsement.

looking forward to the NGD thread.

Maple Fretboards ftw

Ibanez needs to make more guitars with maple fretboards

anyways congrats


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 12, 2010)

bulb said:


> in the end i decided to go with the edge zero bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> scratch that, they told me an edge pro would be easier and more appropriate to block haha!



Good to see you being decisive


----------



## hide (Mar 12, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> here is what i mean . this is the low B with my allen wrench hitting the top of the thumbscrew. VERY annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terribly annoying. The allen wrench that Ibanez provides in the "goodies pocket", has the tip rounded off, so that you can just insert the tip and screw at whatever angle. After I lost it, I had to cut off the end of all my wrenches..


----------



## Meh (Mar 12, 2010)

bulb said:


> in the end i decided to go with the edge zero bridge!
> 
> 
> 
> scratch that, they told me an edge pro would be easier and more appropriate to block haha!



If your gonna block the trem why not just use a stop tail piece?


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 12, 2010)

Meh said:


> If your gonna block the trem why not just use a stop tail piece?



I believe he mention in the earlier posts that he wanted a double locking setup due to his raping the fuck out the of strings to achieve awesome djentiness which would always go out of tune on his non-locking guitars.


(thats a compliment btw)


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 13, 2010)

'Meh'? 'Slapnutz'? What's happened to usernames lately?


----------



## Elijah (Mar 13, 2010)

/\ ahahahahahaha /\


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry dudes, I mean, I know this is totally off-topic but I just saw two of the randomest usernames ever.

And I'm from the same country as slapnutz...embarassing as hell


----------



## Joel (Mar 14, 2010)

Have you put in the order yet Bulb??


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 14, 2010)

AHhhhhhh I thought this thread was bumped because Misha had some badass pictures to share with us  What a let down


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 14, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> 'Meh'? 'Slapnutz'? What's happened to usernames lately?



I've used this on forums for years fool! What...what... stop laughing at me....whhaaa 



splinter8451 said:


> AHhhhhhh I thought this thread was bumped because Misha had some badass pictures to share with us  What a let down


----------



## Ironberry (Mar 14, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> AHhhhhhh I thought this thread was bumped because Misha had some badass pictures to share with us  What a let down


----------



## GiantBaba (Mar 14, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> 'Meh'? 'Slapnutz'? What's happened to usernames lately?




1:12 in:


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like Slapnutz has the inside scoop. MORE HIGH RES PICS NOWWWW.


----------



## masterblaster (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you've got your order in, but I think it would be cool to have a led illuminated "Bulb" on your 12th fret.


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 16, 2010)

masterblaster said:


> I'm pretty sure you've got your order in, but I think it would be cool to have a led illuminated "Bulb" on your 12th fret.



Personally I think it would be great if the guitar gives you a shock everytime you play a riff in an even time signature.


----------



## right_to_rage (Mar 29, 2010)

slapnutz said:


>


----------



## audibleE (Mar 29, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> I've used this on forums for years fool! What...what... stop laughing at me....whhaaa



This is hilariously awesome!! Great Job! Great Bulb! What a great "idea".


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 29, 2010)

When is this creature going to be finished? Shall be the most epic NGD to have ever been seen.


----------



## Isan (Mar 30, 2010)

Misha told me that they were planning on ordering shortly ,and then expect a 2month wait.


----------

